# Country and Classical



## miroirs (Jan 5, 2015)

All, 

I am (obviously) into 'classical' music however I have recently got into Country. Whether this is a phase or not I do not know however, I have been unable to find a Country/Classical piece/genre crossover. There has been the symphonic Jazz music, recently people like Anna Meredith etc have merged Rock and Classical music, Turnage and (in an earlier generation) Bernstein have both mixed pop music as well. Is there a country kind of crossover piece/genre?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't say with certainty that country music has never borrowed a melody from classical music. But, actual crossover? Seems very unlikely. 

You could follow a channel from Michael Praetorius through English/Irish folk to Appalachian Folk to Country, but that's a stretch.

Judy Collins did some Medieval/Renaissance music, including a piece by Landini, on her "Wildflowers" album, but again, that's Folk, not Country.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Try Copland--Billy the Kid, Rodeo.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure how far your definition of Country goes, along a folk-bluegrass sound, Mark O'Connor does this kind of thing, like on his Appalachia Waltz. Also Edgar Meyer (like Concerto Duo), Bela Fleck (Uncommon Ritual), Conni Ellisor (Blackberry Winter), and Chris Thile (Big Top). Most of these teach at Vanderbilt University's Blair School of Music in Nashville, which accounts for the cross-currents in their music.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Many of the names that Manxfeeder mentioned did an album together, "Perpetual Motion" and even won a Grammy for it.
Amazing musicians, although personally I'm not that keen on crossover involving classical.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_Motion_(album)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you looking for something with vocals or not? What is essential to you in each genre as a listener? Depending on where you fall on those questions, you might try the music of Josh Groban, Chet Atkins, or Brian Setzer. There are a lot of classical pieces written for instruments used in country music, such as the guitar and mandolin.

Another basic question is why they should need to cross over. I like hearing songs done in different styles, but I also like hearing the originals. What do you like in country music from your current listening?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Recommended country artists by me:

*The great classic Country artists:*

Hank Williams Sr.
Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Dottie West
Marty Robbins
Roy Acuff
Jimmie Rodgers
Patsy Cline
Eddy Arnold
Chet Atkins

*Country singers with mixed Country-Rock-Blues genre that did I right:*

Hank Williams Jr.
Travis Tritt
Charlie Daniels
Alabama
Rosanne Cash
Brooks & Dunn
The Marshall Tucker Band
Martina McBride
Trisha Yearwood
Steve Earle
Lucinda Williams

*Outlaw Country Kings:*

Johnny Cash
Waylon Jennings
Kris Kirsstoferson
Willie Nelson
...
Marty Stuart

*Best of Country-pop singers:*

Barbara Mandrell
Carlene Carter
Kathy Mattea
Rita Coolidge
Roger Miller
Lynn Anderson
Connie Smith
Jody Miller


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Chet Atkins is kinda what you're looking for.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Chet Atkins in Three Dimensions has four classical tracks on it. I would recommend checking out his take on Chopin's Minute Waltz.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

The Osborne Brothers put out an album called _Bluegrass Concerto_. Don't know much about it, since country isn't my thing, but the record did somehow enter my collection.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A desert Island disc for me!










Also Edgar's recent collaborations with Chris Thile.










How about a country funk jazz version of Rimsky's Song Of India?


----------

